
Why Millions of Tweens Are Using Musical.ly… and Why It Matters - Osiris30
https://www.garyvaynerchuk.com/millions-of-tweens-using-musically-app/
======
Osiris30
Follow-up post from Gary V in August:

[http://nooga.com/173717/garyvee-why-millions-of-tweens-
are-u...](http://nooga.com/173717/garyvee-why-millions-of-tweens-are-using-
musically-and-why-it-matters/)

------
davidgerard
SSL cert expired two days ago

